# Triptorelin restarts HPTA in 34yo long time steroid user. | All Things Male Forum



## Rodgeur (Jan 14, 2016)

*Triptorelin restarts HPTA in 34yo long time steroid user. | All Things Male Forum*

http://www.allthingsmale.com/commun...ts-hpta-in-34yo-long-time-steroid-user.15703/
One of a lot of studies. I don't read this article but the title talk himself!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2016)

That pub med cited is a piece of shit.

One individual is the basis for the study

The conclusion has nothing to do with triptorelin being effective. Instead they conclude that WADA and law enforcement need to shut down illegal sales of anabolics on the Internet. 

Reading that and thinking "wow this stuff works" is not possible.

Don't let others draw conclusions for you. Go to pub med and search 

(Triptorelin) AND hypogonadism


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That pub med cited is a piece of shit.
> 
> One individual is the basis for the study
> 
> ...


Ok i'don't really read this article. I'm french and it's difficult to me to translate everything... but if you reseach ' triptoreline ling time users stéroïds" you find a lot of studies with good results.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 14, 2016)

There are not a lot of studies regarding triptorelin and AAS users. This is why Dr. Scally has t adopted it's use. Nolva, clomid HCG is time tested and proven, triptorelin is not.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 14, 2016)

It's différent protocol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2016)

Rodgeur said:


> Ok i'don't really read this article. I'm french and it's difficult to me to translate everything... but if you reseach ' triptoreline ling time users stéroïds" you find a lot of studies with good results.



Triptorelin really doesn't have a good record.  Clomid and nolva with hcg used properly does.

It's worth looking into these things of course.  But you want to be careful and scrutinize the studies. 

If you come across more research like this go ahead and keep posting. Recovery from a cycle is always good discussion so thank you


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 14, 2016)

Some guys take one shot triptoreline and do classic pct with nolva and clomid.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes it's true, nolva and clomid do their job.but triporeline is for very difficult situation. When nolva and clomid are not enought, maybe one shot restart lh and fsh. But just a doctor ( andrologue) can supervise that. It's not without danger☺


----------

